# thanks!



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

pics deleted before he ends up on http://fuglyhorseoftheday.blogspot.com/ :lol: :lol:


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

He's a pretty boy, but to be honest he's not outstanding enough to be left a stallion, in my opinion. His front end doesn't look correct; he almost appears to be knock kneed. I realize that's partly the camera angle, but at the very least he's toeing out. 

I'm also not horribly fond of his neck. It looks better in the second pic, but the first profile shows it as being very thick and almost ewe. At his age I'd prefer to see it a bit more refined (it'll just get heavier as he matures.)

Other than that, he appears to be balanced well enough. It's a difficult age to critique a horse as they tend to be going through their gawky, gangly stages, rather like middle school kids :wink:


----------



## Flying B (Jul 4, 2007)

Only keep a horse a stallion if they are great, are you going to cut cows with him? If someone is going to breed for a cutting they are only going to use the best and the rest get gelded. But if he is not great then please don't breed from him that is what makes the price of horses go down when there is to many just ok horses.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

i have to say geld him deffinatly, he is very toes out in front which is genetic. we have way to many unwanted horses as it is, and i think a horse needs to be absolutly outstanding to be kept a stud.


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks to all who have replied! I will be away from my computer for a couple of days, but keep the critiques coming and I will check back in when I return!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

I really like him! His body is soo nice.

Not much a fan of his head tho. But thats IMO (In my Opinion).

Depends on what you honestly want to do with him?
Who is the Sire and dam?
Has he got good soild lines behind him?

Quarter Horses are Ment to be slightly built down hill and on the forehand (as ive been told).. If there not they are incorrectly bred,

So hmm.
Anyways i personally would geld him he seems more of a girlie colt then a (stallion baby) haha.

Had to add a shrek moment there.
Anyways i really like him and think he could go far! Good luck with him and all the best,


----------



## pandascare (Jun 20, 2007)

Hes really adorable! 
The only thing is his neck seems a little short but that could just be me  
A horse at my barn has a tiny neck but hes fantastic! and I adore him  
Good luck with whatever you choose to do with him


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

He looks really cute.
Dosnt even look fussed.

Hehe he does look like a girly boy 8) 
And a Handsom one at that!!

But yeah personally he hasnt got a very good tie down or a nice neck at all and colts must have nice necks cos as they get older there necks go more ferral!!

Seems to go that way and thats why with u want fillies to have low tail sets cos as they get older and more foals they have the tail set gets higher...

But thats IMO


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, someone's up as early as I am!  edited to add: just realized you were in Australia...so much for my powers of observation!

When you say "tie down", do you mean the point at which his neck and chest meet? If so, yes I see it now...also I have looked at him so much and never realized how thick his neck was.

Thanks so much for the constructive details...I am new to horses so this means so much to me!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Toes out and he's got a pretty short neck (looks ewe). I wouldn't breed him, but he looks like he's going to be a great riding horse.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Toes out - A GOOD quarter horse has there toes out.
A QH breeder told me that one (people who bred my filly).

There American QH colt they are buying from american and shipping it to australia his toes are turned out.
Dosnt mean he is a bad horse Far the oppisite really. $20,000 worth of colt there (the American QH).

Its the same with arabians .. there toes are out as well (the good bred ones)..

Ive already explained to you about his neck.

He is Beautiful =) Dont like anyone else make you think any different.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

*ArabianPrincess* said:


> Toes out - A GOOD quarter horse has there toes out.


Really, why? I always assumed that a straight stride was the most desirable as it puts the least strain on the horse's joints. I know slight deviations are to be expected, but why is toeing out better than straight or toeing in? Don't want to hijack your thread, but I'm curious if anyone can shed some light on this.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Sara said:


> *ArabianPrincess* said:
> 
> 
> > Toes out - A GOOD quarter horse has there toes out.
> ...


I'm wondering the exact thing. Toeing out is a conformational fault for all breeds. This will save time in explanation:

"Toed-Out/Lateral Deviation of Pastern from Fetlock/ Fetlock Valgus [31]

* An angular limb deformity that creates a toed-out appearance from the fetlock down.
* A fairly common fault
* Creates excess strain on one side of the hoof, pastern and fetlock, predisposing the horse to DJD, ringbone, foot soreness or bruising.
* The horse will tend to wing, possibly causing an interference injury. May damage splint or cannon bone.
* This conformation diminishes the push from rear legs, as symmetry and timing of the striding is altered with the rotated foot placement, particularity at the trot. Thus, stride efficiency is affected to slow the horseâ€™s gait.
* The horse is unable to sustain years of hard work."

(wikipedia)


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks kristy for that info. I was doing some research on this (toeing out) and found a couple of sites (not sure how dependable they are, of course) that mentioned that some may go through this phase when younger and will grow out of it once the chest widens. Do you have any idea if this is plausible?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, it's absolutely possible. Honestly, I think babies are cute momentarily, then they go through growing stages which can make their bodies quite.. horrendous. :lol: I personally will not critically judge a youngster until they are full grown only because they can change so drastically.


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

haha, I agree. Some days I think awww how cute and then it seems the very next day I'm thinking holy cow what happened.

Thanks to everyone...I had no idea I would end up learning this much from my post!


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

> Quarter Horses are Ment to be slightly built down hill and on the forehand (as ive been told).. If there not they are incorrectly bred,


Not sure who told you this, but it's not quite true. Those who are bred for cutting tend to be more downhill because they then look like they're getting down lower and after the cow, but a good halter horse isn't going to be going downhill. 



> Toes out - A GOOD quarter horse has there toes out.


I think I'd fire your qh source :wink:


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

> Quarter Horses are Ment to be slightly built down hill and on the forehand (as ive been told).. If there not they are incorrectly bred,


Not sure who told you this, but it's not quite true. Those who are bred for cutting tend to be more downhill because they then look like they're getting down lower and after the cow, but a good halter/rail horse isn't going to be going downhill. 



> Toes out - A GOOD quarter horse has there toes out.


I think I'd fire your qh source :wink:


----------



## NickieB (Jun 30, 2007)

If you're new to horses, stallions really aren't the thing to start out with. He seems like a quiet boy now, but when they start getting interested in mares it can be a whole different ball game and very dangerous. That aside, he is cute and nice looking, but the legs really bother me. He definitely toes out and in the qh breeding world, it's a pretty big no-no. I think he'll make you one heck of a gelding, and if you come to a time where you need to sell him, he will be worth far more as a broke gelding than a stallion with undesirable looking legs. Good luck with him, it looks like you're off to a great start with him.


----------



## chickadee21 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for your input and advice Nickie! 
I am actually just laying the groundwork with halter training, standing tied, working with feet, etc. at the moment. He is going to my trainer soon for additional education. I totally agree about the stallion behavior and my inexperience! 

BTW...I have no argument as to gelding him...just wanted input before I do something that is permanent


----------



## MrEques (Jul 21, 2007)

Only keep a stud if you've got a "stud".

Ever hear ladies talkin' it over and use the word stud? Thats for a reason. Stud's are the best of the lot.

He a looker, no doubt; but cute is not the same as sexy, and the bottom half of your horse is far from sexy.

Hope he grows into the stud your hopin' for.


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

> but cute is not the same as sexy, and the bottom half of your horse is far from sexy.


ROFL!!! I'll have to remember that when selecting ram lambs here at the farm :lol:


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer (Jul 19, 2007)

GELD.

PERIOD.

:? 

Not worth more abused, and un needed foals. He's cute but not anything that makes me go wow. I personally wouldn't want one of his foals, no offence.


----------

